# Android Tablet crashes router



## Ron264995 (Mar 6, 2004)

Netgear DGN3500 works well supporting 2 PCs. 1 via cable 1 x wireless. I bought new Android Tablet. 10.1" KIT KAT A315 Quad core 32GB. Tablet locates and joins by wifi no problem.
As soon as I issue a command on the tablet (eg click on apps store) the router crashes. If I go to a website the router crashes every time after a few seconds. If I perform wireless commands on my Windows XP laptop sat next to the tablet, no problems. Took the tablet this afternoon to a McDonalds with WIFI. Connected instantly and worked perfectly.
ISP is Orange France. Connection is ADSL 2Mb download speed connection, normally reliable over 8 years.
Any help/advise welcome.
Regards, Ron


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, from what I have read on line, your router has issues dealing with certain Linux kernels; you can try to install the latest firmware and see if it helps, otherwise I fear you may need to simply retire your beloved router and buy a newer one. Unfortunately I did not find this router on the supported list for dd-wrt so that would not be an alternative solution. Maybe someone else has better info. Good luck.


Regards
The Cleaver


----------



## Ron264995 (Mar 6, 2004)

CleaverX said:


> Hello, from what I have read on line, your router has issues dealing with certain Linux kernels; you can try to install the latest firmware and see if it helps, otherwise I fear you may need to simply retire your beloved router and buy a newer one. Unfortunately I did not find this router on the supported list for dd-wrt so that would not be an alternative solution. Maybe someone else has better info. Good luck.
> 
> Regards
> The Cleaver


Thanks for your reply.
When I go to routerlogin.com Netgear says firmware update available. I download it and down stops and says file not compatible with my router. ie my router is too old!!!
What is dd-wrt please??
Cheers Ron


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> DD-WRT is a Linux based alternative OpenSource firmware suitable for a great variety of WLAN routers and embedded systems.


 Unfortunately, going here http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database and typing in Netgear, found 41 models but not yours.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is the router supplied by the ISP? If so you will need to get the firmware update from them. If it's store bought and it's an non-North American model(not running NA firmware) then do a manual firmware update using the download from the Netgear website: http://downloadcenter.netgear.com/fr/product/DGN3500#searchResults
If the latest .33 version doesn't work try the older .28 version, if it works then try the .33 after updating to the .28 version.


----------

